# Enrique's Non-Classical Compositions



## E Cristobal Poveda

Heya! I got bored and ended up writing a Pop-Rock song tonight. Since it was pretty fun, I figure I'll write some more to de-stress, and probably post more here. Who knows, I may even write some lyrics and belt one out!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kMkXHk8eI5U7AMlKdY16kk90O-RfHrbQ/view?usp=sharing
"Crazy Jives"


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Right, so my friends convinced me to go about recording a proper rock album. I wrote a title track for the prospective album, "Psycho"
Haven't recorded the song with the lyrics yet, but here's the instrumental with an Organ filling in the vocal part.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tePHamuRb1CuxhjPFc906_CYkb4eRz1a/view?usp=sharing


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Any thoughts on here?


----------



## Phil loves classical

I liked Crazy Lives better. It had a nice 80's feel. I didn't feel Psycho worked so well as an instrumental. I'm wondering how the singing would affect the song.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Phil loves classical said:


> I liked Crazy Lives better. It had a nice 80's feel. I didn't feel Psycho worked so well as an instrumental. I'm wondering how the singing would affect the song.


Once I record I'll probably tweak the length and stuff a little.


----------



## Captainnumber36

You could make a lot more money with this stuff, you know! .


----------



## Captainnumber36

Crazy Lives is catchy, I like the Turnarounds.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Psycho is more abstract, but I don't enjoy it as much. (I'm not big on pop anyways)


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Captainnumber36 said:


> You could make a lot more money with this stuff, you know! .


I'm just doing this for fun, but who knows?


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

__
https://soundcloud.com/enrique-poveda-825071955%2Fsets

this is where I'll be putting the instrumentals until I record the vocals.
Then I'll do a proper release.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

__
https://soundcloud.com/enrique-poveda-825071955%2F93rd-ave


----------



## Phil loves classical

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/enrique-poveda-825071955%2F93rd-ave


Well done. You're quite versatile in the rock idiom.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Phil loves classical said:


> Well done. You're quite versatile in the rock idiom.


This last one ended up rather bluesy.
I'm having a ton of fun writing and sharing these little tunes!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

__
https://soundcloud.com/enrique-poveda-825071955%2Fneedless-to-say

This one was quite fun to write as well.
The lyrics are about a defected alien trying to warn humanity of an impending invasion.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

__
https://soundcloud.com/enrique-poveda-825071955%2Fsets

All the tracks are up.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

I released another instrumental album last week. This one experiments with jazz, jazz rock, and some metal.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

__
https://soundcloud.com/enrique-poveda-825071955%2Fsets


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

__
https://soundcloud.com/enrique-poveda-825071955%2Fsets


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

I'd be interested to hear what some of you think about this new stuff, it's rather experimental for me, unlike anything I've ever done.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

__
https://soundcloud.com/enrique-poveda-825071955%2Fsets


----------

